# Does anyone know the colour scheme for luna wolves or pre-heresy Thousand sons



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

I need some help on saturday at games-workshop is a pre-heresy painting competition and i have no idea what colour were the luna wolves or pre-heresy Thousand Sons and what they looked like. PLEASE HELP!!!


----------



## Ender (May 11, 2008)

For Sons of Horus
While not sure, according to the Horus Rising book, by Dan Abnett " . . . pearl-white armor, the wolf head insignia stark black on their auto-responsive shoulder plates. . ." (p.20) While describing only Tenth Company he later goes into saying, while looking at First Company, " . . . hundreds of white armored figures . . "(p.22) And if doing the First Companies "prized" terminators, the Justaerin, " . . . they wore polished black armor, dark as night, as if the belonged to some other, black legion." (p.22) Hoped this helped 

EDIT: for shoulder pads looks like a golden/yellow trim and the pearl-white as the right shoulder and and "pure"(??? description off) white with the eye being yellow and a black cat like pupil. and the 14th legion (XIV) stamped underneath. While this description seems lacking, just ask me if u need clarification help.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Luna Wolves wore white with black trim. 

The Thousand Sons wore red with gold trim.


----------



## jordan_darko (Mar 26, 2008)

luna wolves armour is an off white colour, i use a 1 - 9 ratio of codex grey and skull white and then highlight with pure skull white. JD


----------



## Wiggles 3.0 (May 13, 2008)

thousand sons had red armor with gold or white trims (they had both) and a white insignia


----------



## Lord Khorne (May 6, 2008)

http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/Luna_WolvesThis has the legion symbol and a color picture of all versions of luna wolves


----------



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

thanks guys that has helped alot


----------

